# V60 slurry?



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

This look poor?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

looks a bit fine?


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

That's what I though, will adjust the grinder 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Coffee is usually judged by taste, not looks. How did it taste? I've seen some people brew that fine, but most use a coarser grind. Try and see (taste) what happens.


----------



## jdonnell (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks very fine to me, also recommended checking out the james hoffman video for the v60 recipe


----------

